# Nedo13 Farewell Herf



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Sgt Terry Canedo is being reassigned to Camp Pendelton, CA at the end of October, with further deployment to that place Marines are going in the middle east. To send off this great Georgia BOTL and fearless US Marine, we have secured Five Seasons on October 1st for a FANTASTIC, FABULOUS, EXOTIC, EROTIC HERF. Time will be from 6:00 PM untill closing, 2:00 AM. Food, Drinks, Cigars and SUPRIZEs for Terry are the actions for the night. 

Please, all current military, ex-military, and military retires, and BOTL of the souteast and beyond, join us for this excellent opportunity to wish him a SAFE return, and to go Kick A$$. 

E-Mail, SS, or reply to this thread so I can establish the roster and head count for this function.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Got the Days Inn at I-285 and Roswell Rd. for $49/ with AARP Card for the 1st of Oct. for the out of towners. See you on the 1st!!!!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

ISO/looking for donations of things for the the RAFFLE at the HERF :w . Proceeds to go for paying Sgt Terrys family's expenses to come to Atlanta for the HERF and during his PCS :z . You know if you were in the military that Uncle Sam does not cover all the expenses of the PCS. We have a young'en (Sgt Terry) going off to do Combat :gn , as many of us old vets :u did before, and fortunitly we came back safe and INSANE. We want the same for Sgt. Terry.


----------

